# looking for fireworks



## The fish whisperer (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey there guys im just wondering if anyone knows where to get some good fireworks from. Im looking for all sorts of them, the more of a variety the better. thanks for looking


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

We go out to Mission and hit the Indian reserves. Tons there.

You can even get loud bear bangers, but they're way over priced.


----------



## The fish whisperer (Jan 26, 2012)

cool thanks i'll take a look. I dont know if I would trust craigslist. they have some on there also. I miss the days where you can get them anywhere. now i have to hunt for them.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

effox said:


> We go out to Mission and hit the Indian reserves. Tons there.
> 
> You can even get loud bear bangers, but they're way over priced.


This is where we get ours to. Unless we happen to take a trip to South Dakota in early October then we bring lots back with us. We came back this year after the July 4th celebration. Did not bring back much then. Some states sell them year round.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Craigslist is shadey for fireworks. I wouldn't do it personally.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Here you go: Phatboy Fireworks has locations in Vancouver, North Van and Burnaby. British Columbia Locations

Now if you're looking for fire*crackers*, then you may be outta luck, as those are no longer legal. Stay away from CL unless you want to lose fingers or worse...not a safe place to buy them.


----------



## The fish whisperer (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the help this site always provides even when it comes to none aquatic stuff. i went through mission and headed out toward Harrison. A place called fireworks are fun!!!! people there are very helpful very nice and willing to give a deal. they matched prices on fireworks as other vendors wont. I picked up a whole box full of anything. they were sold out of bottle rockets until this weekend. the better part about them is that they are also a indoor store not sitting outside in the damp and the wet street corner!!!! they may also get the ok to sell all year round if they change the rules. I highly recommend anyone to check them out. I am going back this weekend to get more!!!!


----------

